# What Did You Learn Today?



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

I figured this could be an interesting thread where we could share knowledge & experiences. So have at it!


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

I learned that french fries are edible. So are many other kinds of food, apparently.

Oh, and get this. Enter a two-digit multiple of eleven into a calculator, and divide this number by itself. The result will always be one . . . always!


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

I learned about the ruins of Pumapunku in Bolivia and how they were building some grand monument but suddenly stopped construction and it was left half-finished due to drought in the region, so the people abandoned the site.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

That the act of drugging oneself can be stopped, at least paused. That substance, anything physical, never satisfies. That the act of staying faithful does not have to do with faith itself. That because we cannot control some things, it brings happiness and fulfillment. That the misconceived, disproportionate portrayal of perfection sucks the life outta you.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

That weed does indeed cure nausea. Been having the stomach flu recently, nauseous like hell. Well, a joint helped a lot.


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

some basic principles of economics, the observation of the majority of individuals having the affliction of the a vestigial organ called the cell phone, which from my inferences, drains the essence from the body (technology is fantastic, don't get me wrong [think, everything in moderation philosophy]).

Oh, and salads a pretty darn good without the essence draining dressing that deprives it of it's intrinsic value.


----------



## Flash FM (Aug 31, 2012)

There are 10 times more bacterial cells in the human body than human cells.

The word 'slogan' derives from the Scottish Gaelic 'sluagh gairm', meaning 'army cry'.

Actor Michael Keaton's real name is Michael Douglas. 

The little disks of paper removed from a sheet by a hole punch are called 'chad'.

Humans have two brains: the one in the cranium and the enteric nervous system, which is located in the gut and governs digestion.


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

Not to drive in the snow. I'm a nervous driver as it is, but today made me twice shy. I spun out on a bridge trying to avoid another car sliding in my direction. I learned not to leave my house until it's spring time.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

That what you learn might not be true.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

What extemporaneous speech is. Its a type of speech that is prepared for a brief amount of time and allows use of small notes during delivery.

This thread idea was great.


----------



## 2Thumbs (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm just watching the morning weather report, gonna rain this afternoon


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

I learned about elliot wave theory and other such niceties.

I've decided I'm gonna do some forex trading and get super rich and then fund the international libertarian awakening.

BRACE YOURSELVES.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

The interesting and surprisingly controversial history of the low-cholesterol diet.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

I learned about the Reddit thread TIL (Today I Learned).

Oh my Ne!


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I learned the European Union started as the Economical Community of Coal and Steel. All great things start for profit.


----------



## Dove_Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

I was listening to NPR today and they were talking about how for the last 2 decades scientists have been studying how birds are able to fly back to where they came from after being randomly dropped off in remote locations. They were trying to make some sort of connection between birds and other animal's instinctual awareness of direction and space. Then they interviewed an anthropologist who traveled to some sort of aboriginal tribe in Austrailia who, without compasses or maps, intuitively understood their direction etc, and instead of saying "hi" would greet eachother "which direction are you going?", and they people would answer in terms of north, south, east, west. Even more specificly they would answer "south-west mid way" for example, and this was a natural thing for them to just know their placement on the earth in a directonal sense... even the very small children knew their direction. These people never get lost and even inside their make shift homes they accurately know where the north and south are. It was very interesting..


----------



## Dove_Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

Intergalacticus said:


> Humans have two brains: the one in the cranium and the enteric nervous system, which is located in the gut and governs digestion.


Fact: Men also have a 3rd tiny brain located in the penis.


----------



## TyDavis (Mar 8, 2013)

I learned about the section of Greek mythology on Prometheus' creation.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi! I'm a shouty man! Want to see if you're pregnant? Then urinate on a frog! African clawed tree frog. WARNING: Risk of spreading chytrid fungus.

That a lot of scientists in the 50s & 60s thought melting the polar icecap would be a GREAT idea. Awesome for shipping, agriculture; climate would return to Mesozoic temperatures, & sealevels would only rise a couple of cm. Go figure.


----------



## hidden_thinker (Apr 2, 2013)

Introverts, particularly those who hang out in the INTJ forum, appear to enjoy the morning much more than the general population. Also, that I fit in with regard to that.


----------

